# Aurora Tiger Tank Model 1/48 scale question



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Iam interested in building German Tiger Tank & Panzer Tank Models in 1/48 scale as similar as possible to the Aurora style kits that I had as a kid. I was curious which if any current manufacturers produce re-issues of these kits or very similar to these? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, you couldn't have timed your question on this board better; there is an original un-built Aurora 1/48 scale King Tiger Tank available on eBay at the moment, with a VERY low bidding price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KING-TIGER-...257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b94734f1

Even if you don't normally shop ebay, this kit is one you probably wouldn't want to get away, because you'd get to build & paint it better than the one you did back in the 60's. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In the 1980s Monogram issued the Aurora Panther tank combined with Monogram's own P-51B mustang in a two in one kit. Similarly, they combined Monogram's Focke Wulf with the Aurora Sherman. Both kits came with an identical display base that had a big plastic tree to hold up the airplane. Those are the only two Aurora tanks to ever have been reissued. 

You can get most of the Aurora Armor kits off eBay if you are willing to pay the price. If you are patient you can get some good deals. The kits are popular but prices go all over the place. I snagged a 1970s, small white box Pershing a few weeks ago for $12. Similarly, I got a 60s long box issue Panther for $22. But the same Panther sold the other day in shrink wrap for $65 or so. I saw a Jap tank go for $90 the other day which is wild. $30 +/- is about average. The M8 tractor goes for steep amounts. 

A couple problems wiith buying Aurora tanks second hand... often the small hubs that hold the wheels can be missing. And the rubber used for the tracks will have, in a lot of old kits, melted into the plastic parts inside the box. About like "tire burn" on old model cars.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

If you want a Tiger tank, then bear in mind that the Aurora kit is actually a King Tiger - it shows the King Tiger on the box lid but a Tiger on the box sides, believe it or not. I've been working on the Aurora (King)Tiger for a while now and although it's a nice kit the Tamiya King Tiger also in 1/48 no doubt knocks spots off it. The Aurora kit does come with an apparently randomly-selected vacu-formed base, the design varying from box to box, and some are pretty poor.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Only in the big square box does Aurora show a Tiger I on the side and a Tiger II on the box top. But then they also show an M48 on the M26 kit box.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, of course Tamiya armor kits knock everybody else out of the market for sheer detail and ease of assembly, but Billy Bs' original post stipulated "Aurora-like", and what better than getting one of those original kits? 
I built the Aurora King Tiger and the Panther kits when I was in Elementary School, and by the time I went to High School I was introduced to the 1/35 scale Tamiya kits and never looked back.
Until now, that is! Thanks to this thread, I think I'll snag one or both of those Aurora kits while I can, and build them up better than the ones I did in the 5th grade (which fell victim to firecracker charges when I was in the 7th grade). :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Seaview said:


> Until now, that is! Thanks to this thread, I think I'll snag one or both of those Aurora kits while I can, and build them up better than the ones I did in the 5th grade (which fell victim to firecracker charges when I was in the 7th grade). :thumbsup:


You'll find that the Aurora King Tiger's big issue is the main armament - the barrel is probably the right length, and most other detail seems to be in correct scale, observed from a King Tiger in a US museum which can be found on the web, and which is obviously the basis for the box art on the square box kit. 

But where the barrel meets the turret is the most problematic part of the kit. You could buy the Tamiya kit for the 'right parts', but I'm slowly attempting to kitbash it myself. Two lesser issues are the need for grilles over the ventilation and extractors, which are hard to improvise to exact scale, and the lack of pioneer tools along the sides of the hull. Again, you could get the tools from the the Tamiya kit, or make it apparent they've been shot or torn off, or in the case of some end-of-war King Tigers, were possibly not issued.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Seaview said:


> Well, of course Tamiya armor kits knock everybody else out of the market for sheer detail and ease of assembly, but Billy Bs' original post stipulated "Aurora-like", and what better than getting one of those original kits?
> I built the Aurora King Tiger and the Panther kits when I was in Elementary School, and by the time I went to High School I was introduced to the 1/35 scale Tamiya kits and never looked back.
> Until now, that is! Thanks to this thread, I think I'll snag one or both of those Aurora kits while I can, and build them up better than the ones I did in the 5th grade (which fell victim to firecracker charges when I was in the 7th grade). :thumbsup:


While I love Tamiya, Hobby Boss 1/48th armor is on par with them. Dont over look them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jafo said:


> While I love Tamiya, Hobby Boss 1/48th armor is on par with them. Dont over look them.


Depends which kits. The KV series is pretty nice but the Shermans are poor and inaccurate (copies of Tamiya in some cases).


----------

